# BIG Zoya promo is HERE!



## AmourAnnette (Mar 17, 2011)

​ Do you have an account** on Zoya.com? If you do a special offer is waiting for you! *A BOGO (Buy One, Get One) Offer* on the new Zoya summer collections! * As an *ADDED BONUS* for taking part in the exclusive account holders only BOGO Offer* *standard shipping will be only $2*! (Order more than $55 and shipping will be free!) You can BOGO* any colors from our new *Zoya Summertime*, *Sunshine*and *ModMatte* collections! With 15 new colors to choose from you are bound to find plenty of BOGO offer options to love!
 
*How it works:*
 

*SIGN IN* â€“ to your account** on Zoya.com
*CLICK on MY ACCOUNT* 
Once you are in your account go to the left hand side of the page and *CLICK on MY PROMOTIONS AND COUPONS*

*APPLY the code that reads ZOYA SUMMER BOGO*.*

Then ADD - *Any combination of  polishes from the new summer collections* to your shopping cart.
 (This BOGO* you can buy up to 7 bottles and get 7 FREE(of the new summer collections)
ADD any additional items you would like to purchase
*CHECK OUT* (BOGO* applies to polish from Summertime, Sunshine and ModMatte collections ONLY!)
*Please double check all information IS CORRECT and ALL FIELDS have been completely filled out PRIOR to submitting the order. There is NO WAY to issue a new code after the order has been processed.*

*SUBMIT* â€“ your order.
*Offer open only to those with active accounts** on Zoya.com, artofbeauty.com, Qtica.com and qticasmartspa.com as of 3/20/2011 at 5 PM ST. Offer open to consumers, Online promotion only. Continental US ONLY. BOGO Offer* is good on Open stock .5oz Polish ONLY from Summer 2011 collections. (Zoya Summertime, Sunshine and ModMatte) BOGO Offer good for up to 7 polishes. BOGO Offer* code is unique and non-transferable. One code per account. *Code expires on 3/25/2011 at 11:59PM EST. *Standard ground shipping is $2.00 and FREE for orders over $55. Upgraded shipping not available for this promotion. Please allow standard  time for processing and shipping, however if volume is higher than expected please allow up to 4 weeks for shipping and processing. Please allow 2-6 weeks for delivery. Comments, videos and pictures posted about this Zoya.com BOGO Offer* outside of Zoya.com or zoyanailpolish.blogger.com are not representative of the opinions of Zoya Nail Polish, Art of Beauty, Inc., Qtica and Qtica Smart Spa and we do not confirm the accuracy of any postings.. 

**qualifying accounts are those with a valid username (email) and password that has been created and used in the last 3 years account must be made by 3/20/2011 at 5PM EST to qualify for the BOGO Offer. No purchase necessary to start an account. Customers are responsible for maintaining active accounts. If username or password have been lost we (Art of Beauty, Inc.) are not responsible for restoring accounts or giving out any account information.  

Get ready, Zoya Pixies! Make sure you get an account on zoya.com by 5PM (EST) on 3/20, or you will miss out on this upcoming Zoya promotion! So excited! 

I should add that Sunday will be the cutoff date to make an _eligible_ account, it is _not_ when the promo will _start_!

  

​  ​ Any guesses on what this promo will be?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Annelle (Mar 17, 2011)

I don't know...but they've only posted like 40 "the promo is coming soon/almost here" announcements over like the last two weeks on facebook so I'm just kind of starting to get annoyed with it by now. Like if it was supposed to be coming so soon, it should have arrived by now. I don't need an update that there will be an update to the update that they're updating us about


----------



## AmourAnnette (Mar 17, 2011)

This update is to let everyone know that if they don't make an account on zoya.com by Sunday at 5pm EST, they'll miss out on the promo completely. But I agree, there have been sooo many teasers! I don't mind though, makes me excited to find out what it will be  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Diava (Mar 18, 2011)

aww  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> how i wish Zoya's official site delivered to the UK I always miss out on these awesome promos  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## newmakemom (Mar 21, 2011)

Why am I really mad that for the 1st time I'm actually early for the promo...and my code doesn't work. Ugh! It's a goodie...BOGO from *ANY of the Summertime, Sunshine or ModMatte lines * (up to 7 polishes) with ONLY $2 s/h. Woo Hoo! Have fun ladies!


----------



## AmourAnnette (Mar 21, 2011)

What do you mean it doesn't work? Did you follow the instructions? 

http://zoyanailpolish.blogspot.com/2011/03/zoya-nail-polish-summer-2011-bogo-offer.html


----------



## newmakemom (Mar 21, 2011)

I did. My promo code hadn't been sent yet. Some ppl rec'd emails &amp; others didn't. It was just the anxiety. Already placed the order @ 7 am &amp; it  *already *shows shipping. Zoya is really on the ball this time!


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 21, 2011)

I did a quick check of my account on Zoya and did get my promo code then I realized that the BOGO prices are the same as pro prices! LOL Pro price per polish - $4, retail $8. So for those with pro accounts that promo code doesn't apply to the $4 price that you'd normal pay as it only applies to non-pro prices.


----------



## moriesnailart (Mar 21, 2011)

Ordered both Summer collections minus de 3 matte colors and it was $48+$2 shipping, great promo!!


----------



## swedgal (Mar 22, 2011)

I do not own any Zoya color and I would like to use the promo cod but I am not so interested in the summer collection. I would like to get a couple of neutral/work appropriate shade, some nice coral red and some pearly pink but it is impossible to view all the colors on the web site, compare and decide.....

Which colors would you ladies recommend?


----------



## vixie13 (Mar 22, 2011)

@Swedgal

Skye is a great neutral light pink color. Although it's not a part of the promo.


----------

